# Jelly bean audio over micro usb?



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

Does jelly bean on the galaxy nexus support audio over micro usb? and if so anyone know of a good dongle that will allow me to plug both wires in and then have a single micro usb connection?


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Apparently it does. I read an article earlier talking about the Nexus 7 on display on a dock with this at Google I/O.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jleech330 (Jan 14, 2012)

I tried to do audio over USB with the car stereo and couldn't get it to work


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Apparently it does. I read an article earlier talking about the Nexus 7 on display on a dock with this at Google I/O.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Seeing that was exactly what prompted me with this question. Lol.


----------



## stumped (Jun 24, 2011)

jleech330 said:


> I tried to do audio over USB with the car stereo and couldn't get it to work


That's because a stereo isn't a USB audio device. A car stereo is looking for either an idevice or a USB mass storage device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

If it's like the g1 was, it wouldn't be a micro to a normal usb. To be a micro usb to 3.5 millimeter jack.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stumped (Jun 24, 2011)

zathus said:


> If it's like the g1 was, it wouldn't be a micro to a normal usb. To be a micro usb to 3.5 millimeter jack.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No, USB audio is essentially able to use a USB sound card.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

In order for USB audio out to work you need to have the kernel support this, and have the modules in the kernel loaded. Then there has to be logic somewhere that tells the phone to route audio through the USB port instead of the main speakers, like how it chooses the aux port when something gets plugged in. My guess is one or more of those things is missing from the current offering of ROMs and kernels for this phone.

And the Nexus 7 is not the Galaxy Nexus, very different devices.


----------

